# Howdy from 669 AFAM



## Letney (Feb 22, 2010)

Just wanted to say hello from Lufkin and that I have really enjoyed reading the Masonic articles. Thank you for such a great site.

Fraternally,
Letney


----------



## david918 (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome brother  but be careful this place is addictive


----------



## JTM (Feb 22, 2010)

welcome.


----------



## Letney (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Letney!


----------



## Michael Ray (Feb 22, 2010)

Bro. Letney how are you? Have not talked to you in awhile. Hope all is well.


----------



## Raven (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Bro.!


----------



## Letney (Feb 23, 2010)

Michael Ray said:


> Bro. Letney how are you? Have not talked to you in awhile. Hope all is well.



Hey Bro. Michael, been good. Extremely busy. My wife and I are moving out to Central (from Beulah), so the last few weeks have been nothing but a sore blur. It's amazing how much junk you can accumulate in so short a time! We're almost done and I'm glad. This has interrupted my study time and I'm ready to get back to it! 

Come visit us when you can! We have a trash pick up (and burgers for lunch) this Saturday, pass the word around and stress the lunch/fellowship part! It'd be great to get the area lodges together more often!

Take care!



Here's a brief bit of info about me. As you can see I'm from Lufkin and have lived here most of my life. I have been married for almost three years and have learned quite a bit about real love, patience and understanding, during that time. I manage a parts warehouse, here in Lufkin. I tinker with several hobbies, but my favorite is bowhunting. I was raised in 2007 and served as the JD for the 2008 year (and most of this year). Thanks again everyone, for the warm welcome.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome to the site Bro. Letney!


----------



## Michael Ray (Feb 23, 2010)

Well I understand the moving thing did that back last May. And yes I thought I would never get it all done. We are putting on a masters this Friday you should come by I will try to remember to let everyone know about Saturday.


----------



## Nathan131 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello Bro. Good to see another one from the Lufkin/Angelina County area. Hope you are enjoying the snow.


----------

